# will a 1.9d gearbox fit a 1.9td engine of same year?



## Andythebuilder (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi all, we have just returned from our annual migration in spain and the syncro has failed on the 3rd to 4th gear hub. This is the 3rd rebuild of the gear box having replaced pretty much most of the other syncros , 5th gear hub and all bearings.
The Costs So Far Are Enormous.
The Van Is a 2001 1.9d And My Motorhome Is A 2001 1.9td
I have been offered a 1.9 d for free Does Anyone Know If It Will Fit a 1.9td They Look The Same ?. And If It Does What Are The Differences In Ratios?

Many Thanks
Andythebuilder.


----------

